# Good movies about depression



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Just saw one I recommend, Helen, it came out in 2009, it's on NetFlix, anyone know of any good movies about depression?


----------



## PerfectHallucination (Mar 31, 2012)

Suicide room (Sala samobójców)


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Melancholia came out recently. It's about a planet that's about to hit earth but it focuses on how the people in the story handle it; one has depression and the other person is normal (as in do depression).


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

The Wackness i loved


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Taxi Driver


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Off the map
Reign Over Me
Numb(07)
Punch Drunk Love
The Best of youth

Added:

It's Kind of A funny Story


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

there was this movie based on winston churchills life and it was really good because it dealt with his depression and was basically all about that 
*Numb* already been mentioned but very good acting on matthew perry's part
*prozac nation* meh its okay
*girl interrupted
The hours, *I enjoyed this, starting with Virginia woolfe the depressive author who killed herself and two other women who battle depression and its linked to her book.
revolutionary road with kate winslet and leonardo dicaprio is actually really good, there is a theme right through which indicates the main character is depressed and it is rather dark.

off course for mental illness in general I recommend *Shutter Island*


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

Dan In Real Life


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm tempted to list depressing movies that I like. But I think that wasn't the question.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Great movie, pretty much all Bergman movies deal with depression.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

The Fountain is a powerful movie. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Wristcutters: A Love Story.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just cruise around SAS, plenty of depression to go around


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

The first time I watched this was when I was 13. This is one of my favorite movies. Most of the patients in the movie are actors and a few are real patients with real stories.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

only one that comes to mind right now is 'the flying scotsman' which is a biopic of scottish cyclist graeme obree. He is a former world champion cyclist and former one hour record holder. He is bipolar and has attempted suicide a few times.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

oh yeah, 'last days' which is based on the last days of kurt cobain leading to his suicide. Ive only seen clips on youtube. Its not meant to be exactly about kurt cobain but the actor looks like


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not ENTIRELY about depression, but the Secret Window is a great movie. It is a psychological thriller if you like those.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

gaz said:


> oh yeah, 'last days' which is based on the last days of kurt cobain leading to his suicide. Ive only seen clips on youtube. Its not meant to be exactly about kurt cobain but the actor looks like


When that movie was being made the creator was scared Courtney Love would sue him for it haha.


----------



## brenda25 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just got done watching movies like Charlie Bartlet, Zero Day, and Elephant and i was wondering if anybody knew of any movies similar to those dealing with teenagers and things like: Depression, Suicide, Shootings, Drug Abuse and all other things alike.natural depression treatment


----------



## katrin1234 (Mar 28, 2016)

"Private Property" 2006


----------



## ShyLion (Jul 25, 2015)

Silver Linings Playbook is about mental illness. The main character, diagnosed with bipolar disorder meets a young woman who has issues of her own, including depression. It's a very heartwarming and feel-good movie that is very relatable. One of my favourites.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ratatouille

That almost made me cry


----------



## One Armed Scissor (Nov 4, 2015)

Pink Floyd: The Wall
Fight Club
Bad Santa


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Melancholia. (It was talked about on the first page but I thought it deserved a second mention) It's basically about how a person with depression deals with the end of the world. It's a pretentious/artsy film though so it might not be to everyone's taste. Another one is the Virgin Suicides. Clearly the reason I watched them in the first place was because they both have my favourite actress as the lead. :b


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

not really about depression per se, but,
"Requiem for a Dream"
www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/?ref_=nv_sr_1

one of my favorite movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll third "Melancholia". I watched it a few years ago and then half of it last night before bed. Kirsten Dunst does a good job of articulating inarticulate depression, if that makes sense. You can feel her (slightly) trying to be happy at the beginning, then some things happen and she just sinks down into her default mode, crushing depression. The wedding scenes are such a splendid mess. Late in the wedding when taking photos, she puts on this fake smile that's got no happiness behind it at all. People keep telling her to "be happy," but nothing works. They try to help her, then when the end of the world comes (as I recall from a few years ago), all the rest of them lose their sh!t and she's the one who helps them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ShyLion said:


> *Silver Linings Playbook is about mental illness*. The main character, diagnosed with bipolar disorder meets a young woman who has issues of her own, including depression. It's a very heartwarming and feel-good movie that is very relatable. One of my favourites.


That's a favourite of mine too. A movie called "Michael Clayton" is also fantastic - one of the lead characters is bipolar.


----------

